# حد ياعرف حد بيشتغل في شركة المياه



## ola ibrahim (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
على فكره انا داخله باسم واحده صحبتي

لو سمحتم انا مهندسة اتصالات والكترونيات وقدمت ورقي في شركة المياه وقبلوها وعندي امتحان بكره السبت ومش عارفه ايه المجال الي ممكن ياحتاجونا فيه طبعا انا عماله اذاكر شبكات 
ممكن لو د هنا في شركه مياه يقولي ايه الي مكن ياحتاجو فيه مهندس الاتصالات او الحاسبات بس رجااااااء بسرررررررعه وشكرا


----------



## وليد1987 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بالتوفيق ان شالله ما اقدر افيدك


----------



## م.فرح أحمد (26 يوليو 2015)

رفع لو حد عنده معلومات ياريت يساعدنا


----------

